# [SOLVED] iPhone 4S Authentication Problems



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

We have an iPhone 4S running iOS 6 which is having trouble authenticating on the network to receive email from Exchange 2010. A message appears saying "Proxy Authentication Required" and the users login details have to be entered several times. We are also using M86 WebMarshal v6.

I will add updates to this post as I get them.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: iPhone 4S Authentication Problems*

iOS 6.1.3


----------

